# Zoloft



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

my gi wants to put me on zoloft for suspected low motility. i am very skeptical, having read numerous reports of weight gain, suicidal tendencies, and other serious/annoying side effects. is anyone on zoloft for motility issues? what has been your experience? thanks!


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

my gi wants to put me on zoloft for suspected low motility. i am very skeptical, having read numerous reports of weight gain, suicidal tendencies, and other serious/annoying side effects. is anyone on zoloft for motility issues? what has been your experience? I've heard just the opposite.There is actually a chance of a slight weight loss(1 or 2 lbs) during the first few weeks you take this med.Possible side effects are:dry mouth,diahrrhea or loose stools & headache.


----------



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

dee -- are you taking zoloft? what has been your experience?


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

i took zoloft for about 2 years, at first all i did was sleep, then i think i got used to it, but going off of it was a different story, if i didnt take it just for 1 night i would start shaking really bad, it took me about 3 months to wean off of it, now i just started taking nortriptyline, i just posted on that, hope it is better than zoloft!


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

oh yea i did gain about ten pounds in the two years i was taking it, it was probly just because all i did was sleep.


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

Some folks gotta be real careful with Zoloft. I took it for a little over a month and it gave me diarrhea over 30 times a day and I lost around 20 pounds that month alone, so if you have diarrhea as a major symptom to start with, this is NOT the drug for you.


----------

